# Rails and box help



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Flat take of, flat grind, flat (slightly toe edge if needed) landing. Keep your weight centered. Too far back and your on your ass, to far forward and you catch an edge. Absorb the landing with your legs. You should be able to 50/50 near 100% after a few hours or less.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

keep balance and bend the legs, keep balance centered over body


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey there Snowolf, Just thought I'd take this opportunity to say thanx. When I first found this site I was reading through some threads about people who were struggling with linking their turns. At the time my wife and daughter were really struggling with linking their turns with confidence. The advice you gave these other folks was great. I went home that night and told my wife that we were going to the mountain the next day so that we could work on her turns. Within the first hour she was linking her turns with great strength. We ended up spending the whole rest of the day at the top of the mountain enjoying an awesome day, Thanx to you and your advice!! 
I had just gotten to a point that I didnt really know how to explain or express to her what I was trying to say. I dont think I'm a very good teacher. However she picked right up on what you had told those other people, and she just ran with it. I think you may have created a monster though, now she cant get enough! normally I'd say this is a good thing but now there is three of us under the same roof making up excuses not to go to work and school. Thank you again!!! 
P.S. My daughter is also gaining better control with her turns as well. Shes only 6 so her muscles are still growing but she has improved ten fold using your advice thank you. 
Aaron and Family. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Just starting with the boxes, too, myself. The first time I got to the end of a box though I realized the drop was further than I thought. Of course I didn't land it, digging in an edge hard when I hit the snow. 

So my question is... it is best to do a small ollie at the end or ride off pulling up the front leg? Every time I get to the end I cannot decide and we all know that's not good.

And I have to second or third everyone's thanks to Snowolf! His answers to all sorts of questions on the site have helped me progress much further than I ever thought in less than one season. And I am about to wax my board for the first time with the help of his vids.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Get a vew dew board or indo board  or make your own from a piece of 6in pipe and a strong skate deck. Spread your feet out nice and wide and get into a nice horse stance, keep your knees as far apart as you can. Balance on the board like that for 10min a day every day for a couple of weeks. Then, just remember to have a flat base and confidence when you jump onto a box. Get comfotable with a variety of tricks on boxes before hitting a rail. Having a wider more centered stance helps more than some would think when it comes to rails and jumps, it's just harder on your knees.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanx again! I've actually been hitting some boxes at the mountain an d have been having more success than I had anticipated. Now I look forward to them in the park rather than avoid them. Thanx for all the tips and tricks everyone. It also helps to know my kid isnt laughing at me any more either. LOL.. Aaron. :laugh:


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*jump 360 's ?????????*

Hey! WOOLF IM HAPPY NOT TO BE ALONG NOW IM 51 YRS OLD AND RIDING SNOWBOARD FOR 15 YRS AND SURFING FOR 30 YRS AND LAST SUMMER I START THE SKATE RAMPS ! iM MEXICAN BUT IM LIVING IN SWEDEN ! FOR MY WIFE LAND ! SO OT MUCH SURF NOE BUT SOME SNOWBOARD ! SO MY PROBLEM IS TO GET CONFIDENT ON THE FLIGHT TIME ON KIKERS SO IS ROTATION I CAN DO 180 BUT IS HARD TIME TO COMPLET THE 360 I THING IS A MENTAL THING ! BUT I JUMP STRIGHT NICE AND HOLD THE GRAP ... BUT I KNOW IF A BREAK THIS TABU AND LAND MY FIRST 360 ON A MIDDLE JUMP LIKE 10 MTS TABLE I CAN GO FARTHER LATER ! WHAT YOU CAN SAID TO HELP ME OUT FOR TO BE ABLE TO PULL OFF THE FIRST 360 AND NOT GET HURT ! I HAVE SUN 8 YRS OLD AND HE RIDES SUPER GOOD. HOW CAN I PRACTICE SAFE FOR A 360 ... OR ROTACION ON THE AIR ! WHAT IS THE MORE IMPORTANT THINGS I HAVE TO HAVE FOCUS ! ON.
THANKS BRO. FOR YOU HELP. !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

hey,
I have two questions. First off im also new to the terrain park but i've been practicing 50,50 grinding on boxes and short rails. I still could improve how i get off the rails and boxes put thats not really the problem. What im trying to ask is what should i start with next?

Second question is i just got a new board and bindings. I have my bindings set up at 0 degrees for the back foot and 15 degrees for the front foot. Is this a good riding stance for the terain park? what would you recomend? I want to have a good stance for the terain park and i also want to have some control if i decide to go fast down the mountain. But its a pretty small mt so its not that much work.

Last thing, if i change my stance would it mess me up enugh for it to not be worth changing it?


----------

